# Help me search for a MOM



## SmokeMyPiece (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, its been a while since ive grown, but ive gotten the itch again:aok:
Im gonna be lookin for a mom plant to bonsai in soil, and clone her for my hydro setup. It has been even longer since ive grown in soil, so if any soil pro's see somethin wrong, dont hesitate.

Unfortunately, The only reason for this search is because im starting from bagseed. I bought a 5 pack of mixed greenhouse seeds along with a few others and got some freebies. I decided to save the greenhouse seeds to grow last(now), but they all went dud within this last 2 weeks... all 5! my other grows: world of seeds' popped, dinafem popped, even all the unnamed freebies popped.. So now im down to bagseed. but i digress...

*Soil:
*-some starter soil (.03-.04-.05)
      *This then got thoroughly rinsed with 6.8 ph'd water
-perlite (30%)

*Lights:
*-4 x 26W(100eq.) 6500k CFLs

*Nutes:
*-FoxFarm Trio


Currently in the third week, the three plants are doing ok. Im still using the WEEK2 nute formula.

The yellowing on the lower leaves was early on, and i think was from the soft water i was using.

The Blue Circle Plant is the most behind, but stinks so good! (the only one to smell at all so far)

The Orange Circle Plant has been steadily giving me trouble. Although it seems to grow the fastest, its for sure the ugliest. Showing signs of heat stress, nitrogen def, and weird two toned coloring, i cant bring myself to cull it just yet.

 The Red Circle Plant is lookin the best.

Ill try to update each week, and might start some more just in case, but im hoping to find one hot momma! So any ideas or help is much appreciated!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

Hey SMP. How big is your grow space? and you are going to need ALOT more light than that mate, HIDs are the best bang for your buck. mojo mate :aok:


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

"I" would only choose a mother/donor/keeper, AFTER testing the final product..
  Looks can be deceiving.. 
"I" would take a cutting or two from each, to veg out while these are flowering. After watching, growing, and 'testing' all of them. You will be able to make a more informed choice.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (May 2, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey SMP. How big is your grow space? and you are going to need ALOT more light than that mate, HIDs are the best bang for your buck. mojo mate :aok:


Hey Moses, thanks for checkin in man. The space is about 1.5x1.5x2.5'
This spot will just be for a mom.
I have an HPS for flower, but i dont need too much light for a vegging mom. Actually, I usually use 4 cfls and can Veg some bushy monsters.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> "I" would only choose a mother/donor/keeper, AFTER testing the final product..
> Looks can be deceiving..
> "I" would take a cutting or two from each, to veg out while these are  flowering. After watching, growing, and 'testing' all of them. You will  be able to make a more informed choice.


Whatup Hick,
Lets say i continue to bonsai these three.
Root a clone from each in a cpl weeks.
Flower, keep females.
Narrow female mom after "testing" the finished clones?


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

"either or".... bonsai these and take clones to flower, OR take clones, flower these, and bonsai your choice of donors..


----------



## MosesPMG (May 2, 2011)

Hey SMP my space is about the same as yours. Are you using a box?


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (May 2, 2011)

Cool, sounds good *Hick*.

Ya *Moses*, one for mom, one for flower.. kinda small scale, just personal use.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (May 14, 2011)

I think im startin to tap back into my soil growin days :aok: 

I went back to using 2CFLs since my last post; Doin a lot better.

I just took two clones from each plant. Goin hydro when they root.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (May 18, 2011)

Should I get rid of the stretchy plant? They all get the same amount of light, but only one is bein lanky and I dont have room for a sativa-dom-type grow.

Other than that, it looks like there all different plants. Ive saved seeds from the better green ive come across for a while now, so i tried seeds from different months/years/people :aok:

Got some more seedlings coming as well, but so far:
One is tight noded/not branchy



The Stretchy one



The last one in the bottom right is bushy as well, but is still stinkin it up


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (May 22, 2011)

Got 1 confirmed female, showing pistil pre flowers  Turns out to be squatty, branchy, and smells as well :aok:

This one and the One that wasnt branching were transplanted. The stretchy one stayed in the cup  and might be culled.




Other than that, still waitin on the clones to root.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 1, 2011)

Moms are lookin better. Got burned, but I think i got the nutes in check now. However, my second attempt in soil went better (The one in the back). So far it just got its second feeding of 1/2 str. Root Stimulator. Ive learned my lesson haha.

The only two clones to root were of the stretchy plant.. which I got rid of. Besides, i think the ones I took were too young. Two more have been taken.





Cant wait to get some Hydro goin... so much easier


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 7, 2011)

My second attempt Mom is coming along nicely. Im thinkin ill top it at the 5th node and bonsai it that way.




Otherwise, not much change, just some lst.. Pretty boring not having something flowering, hopefully itl be worth the search


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 7, 2011)

Hick said it all take clones and test final product thats the only way forward.
T4


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 7, 2011)

I was considering that, im gettin impatient lol...

...Take more clones, flip in a week or so.. I think ive been persuaded.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 8, 2011)

After a bowl and some thought, I decided to flower the better lookin mom. I also noticed some pistils on it this morning :aok:
There would be a lot of colas and jungle madness if i flipped the older mom now, My setup isnt that big.

I want to grow her naturally (never have) and just take the bottom branches for clones. My other flower box isnt done yet, so how does this look for her?
-Painted lower walls soon
-Transplanting today, would 3 gallon be ok?


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 11, 2011)

Flipping tomorrow


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got first feeding of 1/2str Big Bloom :clap:  Used a root stimulator feed this whole time lol.

Ok, well I got a little OCD on making sure it was light proof, as I have a veg box in the room as well. Bad news is she vegged another week in the mean time , and I dont think it'll fit once its starting to flower.

I just finished everything today, but wanted some second opinions from Yall:
*I wanted to top today and flip it tonight, Tryn to stall the stretching it does over the first few weeks??* Otherwise, Im thinkin ill have way too many tops if i let it recover in another week or two, THEN flip.





Heres the next three candidates in the search.. One may actually join the runt I have in the Green house


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I decided to top then flip a few days later.
Took a branch that wasnt gonna make the canopy.
Pistils are now shooting out all over

Some of her lower leaves were yellowing and dropping faster than usual,  but the top 3/4ths is looking great.... So I fed again this round  instead of a plain watering. (FoxFarm week 5 feeding) *First time feed  with _flowering Nutes_*




Other than that, The two other mommas are still in veg. Not sure how much longer theyll last in that pot..


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok.. This thing is def a sativa dom monster.. outgrew her home, so the ***** got an upgrade. Not keepin these genetics, so the clones were killed.

Diff source of beans germ'ing, and clones from the _bushier  _momma are in the cloner. They will be a hydro run when they root + Very Short Veg.

These are over the *First Week since pistils showing up*:


<First Day


<Couple days ago


<Today


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 2, 2011)

Starting to fill out a little; Better pics next post as i was messing with the clone box and couldnt get to the flower box to well. Fed FF today. Molasses will be used next watering.



Took a couple clones from the remaining momma.
Also starting a few more prospects.. more beans sprouted than i expected. ran outa pellets so im tryin to see if i can get the taprooted seeds to start off in hydro; no medium was used as a starter. Just a piece of foam to suspend the taprooted beans. So far, 7 of 9 have shed their shells.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking good, and nice germ rate on those beans, keep us posted.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 2, 2011)

Preciate it Dman :aok:

btw, you got a sec for advice on cloning? its been a while for me in that area. Ive always just plunked em in plain water and had no probs in the past.. my last one did well for a few days, but started to wilt and didnt make it. I think i over misted.

This time I did/ and plan:
45d cut
shave lightly off the ends
mist once and keep under the dome
*water PH=6.0
*aerated water
*1x26w CFL 6500K

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

I gotta run but ask away, here or in pm, i will get back to you tonite or tomorrow at latest, post here someone will help.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

I grow in soil but clone in a DIY bubbler and trans to soil when roots show, i just find it faster, but i do clone in jiffy pellets in the spring when i need to make a lot of clones.

i do not ever mist in the bubbler, and in jiffy i mist 2x a day for 3-4 days then only mist when the dome is dry, that could be once a day or once every three day depending.


----------



## burner (Aug 2, 2011)

Smoke - I keep it simple. 

-clean cut off the plant with Fiskars trimmers
-next, clean 45* cut with an exacto knife (or sharp clean razor)
-dip in cloning solution (or gel, powder, whatever)
-pop it in a warm moist peat pellet(jiffy) (or whatever you prefer, rapid rooter, rockwool, etc)
-dome for usually a week, letting it air out about an hour a day..also I mist the dome once a day if it needs it
-one they throw roots I transplant into a 4" square pot

...haven't lost a clone yet and i've taken maybe 20 in the past 4 months.

There's a lot of different methods and a lot of different materials you can use, this works for me right now...might switch it up to rapid rooters next and give them a try. I know a few peeps on here use em..


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks *Dman* and *Burner*!

I definitely think I over misted then. Gonna leave em be, let em do their thing.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 4, 2011)

Day 17 or so


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 13, 2011)

Little airy, but fillin in.





Some New sprouts. Gonna get 4 maybe 5 and do a short veg before flower next round.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2011)

Man she's a sexy tall hvy Sat leaning girl huh?  She has a nice look to her.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks *HL*!

Yeah, she's gettin rediculous, got these three main colas after the top. Finally started to stop on vertical growth tho:hubba: 
-Unless i buy some more seeds, i think all im gonna get is mexican, sativa-leaning, guerrilla-type plants down here..


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 20, 2011)

This was day 30 (couple days ago)
Buds are gettin harder to squeeze, Calyx's slightly startin to swell.
-Will get some good pics with flash soon




These Goin to flower box when above is done.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 25, 2011)

Gettin there.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 25, 2011)

look good piece..looks like they fillin in


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 25, 2011)

Preciate it bro!

Been outa green for a week now  Its gettin harder and harder to go in and not molest the **** outa this amazon


----------



## burner (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking nugalicious smoke...patience friend, patience. The smoke will come soon enough:smoke1:


----------



## Locked (Aug 25, 2011)

Man that thing looks good bro....she looks like a tall one but she is really packing it on now. Shld yield well.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 25, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Looking nugalicious smoke...patience friend, patience. The smoke will come soon enough:smoke1:


Thanks my friend, I need all the reassurance I can get right now, as Yall are the only ones that know:hairpull:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Man that thing looks good bro....she looks like a tall one but she is really packing it on now. Shld yield well.


Ya know, I really wasn't expecting her to do this.. I feel im gonna be kickin myself for throwin out the clones by harvest time.. Big compliments comin from yall! *Ham* I joined this site to follow your auto only threads haha, youve changed so much haha


----------



## Locked (Aug 25, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> *Ham* I joined this site to follow your auto only threads haha, youve change so much haha




Lol...thanks man. I liked doing the auto threads but I got a taste of some good 12/12 Dank and I was hooked on regular photo period plants. Autos produce *good* smoke but they can't compare to the Dank smoke you can get and keep getting via clone and mom plant. And no need to purchase those expensive auto beans and pray you don't get stuck with runts.  Jmo


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya man, I tried some autos.. less I get em free Im not runnin any.
*Better pic when lights go out.

Colas keep leanin a different way every morn when I open the room..
-No smell at all, less i brush up against her. Not a whole lotta trichs, but the calyxs are gettin bigger.





Need some advice on these.



 I Have about 5'6" of height in the Flower room.
-Would I be able to let these flower naturally?(ie. single cola  w/ satellite buds) **high probability of sativa-dom traits..
-Or: I Was thinkin to lolipop the one on left and throw into flower. Then tie all side branches of the right plant parallel to the ground, and thro into flower.
So, 1 lolipop and 1 scrog..


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 29, 2011)

Whoa, too high after that ^ wake 'n bake :fly: *DAY 41* - not 38 hah


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 29, 2011)

Leanin is pissin me off..


----------



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

That leaning won't be pissing you off when your smokin what's weighing her down


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 30, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> That leaning won't be pissing you off when your smokin what's weighing her down


Very true :hubba:
-Just keep havin to tie her...My problems could be worse i guess lol She now has 3 string-supports goin across the colas against the wall.
-Got fed tiger and big bloom yesterday


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 30, 2011)

Bondage!
-No, buds are not touching each other nor the wall.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, well I pushed the backups as far as I could in the cups. The mutant one wilted to death in 8 hrs, and the other was wilted a little but good enough to transplant.
-Decided to clone the mutant JIC.
-The Other was put in an organic soil, Almost 3.5 Gallons. Might go Organic This grow.

Should be ready when the flower room is open :aok:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 2, 2011)

She keeps goin:hubba: 
-tiger & big bloom, Alternate every other plain watering with molasses. Stayin the same til around day 60, then ill flush for 2 days or so.




Could I flower full term with just molasses and big bloom?


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 5, 2011)

Hadnt seen her in 2 days.. Got back just in time today to get some blind pics off. Hairs startin to amber in the top colas.








Nother week or two for the tops to even out:


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2011)

Man she looks like she cld mug me in a dark alley way......


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece - She looks great. I can see a little overfeeding ( leafs like claws, burned tips ) and some dead leafs.

You need to be aware that you cannot give her to much feeding if you don't give her some stimulants so she can absorb the overnutes.

I'm a little scare of the tie that you have done. This because mold or bud rot ... you have them too close IMO. If that is your only plant i would put a fan blowing directly to her so no ( or little ) humidity stays.

Other than that looks great :aok:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Man she looks like she cld mug me in a dark alley way......


Haha! Ahh cmon, she looks like she wants a big 'ol hug everytime I go in :hubba:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 6, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> SmokeMyPiece - She looks great. I can see a little overfeeding ( leafs like claws, burned tips ) and some dead leafs.
> 
> You need to be aware that you cannot give her to much feeding if you don't give her some stimulants so she can absorb the overnutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stoppin in bho!
-I burnt the tips in like week 2-3; was seein how much she could take.
Havnt been feeding her much, just backed off a bit when the tips burnt.

Dead leaves are at the very bottom, and I thought light-greening was a sign its gettin close to the end?

None of the buds touch each other, nor the wall. And theres actually 2 fans just for the top colas.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

You have all sorted out. Very nice :aok:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 8, 2011)

Some pics with the lights on:





Flower rooms gonna get another guest sooner than I thought, this one needed a bunch of pinching, already hittin the top.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 10, 2011)

Took some clones, moved to 12/12.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys, Im gettin buds growin off buds, as well as little single bud strands growin on just about all buds. Am I flowering too long? Just wonderin if its a sign for anything (good or bad).. Today is day *59* and The trichs have really been stackin these last few weeks, showin cloudy all over atm. 

-Since its sativa-dom, I wanted a decent percentage of amber to get somewhat knockout weed.
-Also, is it uncommon for the bottom buds to finish before the top? They have more amber hairs and cloudy trichs than the latter..


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 14, 2011)

First cuts comin down soon:hubba: 
-Gonna stagger the harvest. Thinkin, 1 main cola and a few satellite buds every 5-7 days.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 15, 2011)

Test bud :hubba:


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 23, 2011)

i just read your whole journal here. yeah, you made a few minor errors.
however, you grew some great looking bud! man.... as I kept looking on all I kept seeing were these big buds getting huge! great job my friend. please let us know how the bud was.
IMO, I would have let it go longer. maybe another 2 weeks. most sativa doms are 11-12 week flowerers. get yourself a microscope from radio shack (15.00) and check ou the tricomes under it. go for 40% amber!!! knock out smoke!!!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks *Bud*, ya I hadn't grown in soil in a while.
-I bought that micro a couple yrs ago, and threw it out the window 2hrs later. Haha, not makin fun, but it pissed me off.

I appreciate the nice words, and agree on the extra weeks. First time with a heavy Sat and am glad i just let her go. So here is yesterdays first main cola cut @ 10 weeks.



Not super dense, but a lot of resistance to the touch.
Not super skunky smell, but a strong smell if trichs are brushed.
-Deff had some canopy probs with her. 

Have 5 sprouts goin from some dank bud I came by.. Lets see what I just smoked haha.
_Hunt goes on.._


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2011)

:headbang: nice one, SMP  nuthin wrong w/ that big ole cola :aok:

keep on what yer doin :bong:

eace: ,

7greeneyes


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 29, 2011)

Appreciate it *Green* :aok:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 4, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> ...Have 5 sprouts goin from some dank bud I came by.. Lets see what I just smoked haha.
> _Hunt goes on.._


These came outta the same bud.
Four on the left were planted.





Gonna do more plants, shorter veg, and just about lollipop for clones..
-C'mon females!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 6, 2011)

^ While I wait on these, I discovered a female:hubba: 
-That same mutant plant mentioned before, showed me some pistils!

I just about let it die since it grew weird and very stretchy- male-like. Even the preflowers looked like balls; but decided to bring it back since my others went male.

Once in 12/12, it stopped stretchin and put on tight nodes, even at a good distance from the light. This thing smells more than the 12week-flowering girl right next to her!

I have a clone of it vegging(that almost got tossed) that will now be a mom, if the bud's good.

_I want to cut it down to 4 main branches, and transplant today. It is just showing pistils, so would this be too far into flower to do so?_
-I want to have somethin ready to flower since Im feelin empty nest anxiety from the thought of my only 12/12 girl comin down soon


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 11, 2011)

Went ahead and transplanted, cut to 4 branches, and trimmed to just a few nodes that day.
-Pistils startin to really come in. I never kept in a cup till it showed before, might have stalled her a bit in the transplant. Hope she starts up soon



Heres those seeds; The possible mom; and more clones from the trim in the bubbler.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 20, 2011)

Few more nodes, then transplant.
-Lookin pretty uniform.

-Clone was bent just after the last post, and transplanted after this pic.
..Wont give me any branches, might have to top


----------

